# Is money order or cash the only way to order from peakseeds.com?



## PinkMystic (Oct 26, 2006)

Pretty self explanatory question.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2006)

PinkMystic said:
			
		

> Pretty self explanatory question.


*I would send them an International money order not cash just in case it gets lost.  I don't think they accept credit cards. *


----------



## can of ownage (Oct 30, 2006)

i thought of sending cash but thought os the possibility that some1 would get it... but what do they mean by leaving money orders blank?just dont put your name on it or theirs? idk guys im sorry for asking this question but i love to deal with cash as much as possible and i havent dealt with money orders so any help is good for me.​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2006)

can of ownage said:
			
		

> i thought of sending cash but thought os the possibility that some1 would get it... but what do they mean by leaving money orders blank?just dont put your name on it or theirs? idk guys im sorry for asking this question but i love to deal with cash as much as possible and i havent dealt with money orders so any help is good for me.​


*Whats up man. When ordering your seeds just be sure you follow their directions. If it says leave the money order blank don't put anything on it. We ordered from them and they wanted the money order blank and that's what they got. 2 weeks later we had some seeds with no problems.  *


----------



## can of ownage (Nov 9, 2006)

Are their seeds good bro? All i really see is F1's priced at 30 and idk i guess a flag kinda flies in my head......I will try their seeds after i get a hydro setup going but on a scale of 1 to 10 where would u place their seeds?


----------

